
Amazing free trading indicators by LazyBear - btc_trader
I recently started trading BTC and found TradingView through one of LazyBear&#x27;s indicators (WaveTrend). He is a legend in the trading indicators circle.<p>He has posted 205 indicators for free so far (also has some up in the app store that can be subscribed to)...<p>Hope you guys find these useful too.<p>I don&#x27;t know if LazyBear is still actively trading, but wherever he is, I wholeheartedly thank him for his contributions. He simply rocks!<p>Complete list of free indicators he developed&#x2F;ported to Pinescript (Tradingview scripting language):
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1LQaPK8<p>His profile page at TradingView: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tradingview.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;LazyBear&#x2F;
======
btc_trader
Here's his Google doc listing all his free indicators:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/15AGCufJZ8CIUvwFJ9W-IKns8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15AGCufJZ8CIUvwFJ9W-IKns88gkWOKBCvByMEvm5MLo/edit)

(this is the same as bit.ly indicator in the original post)

